# Milling Some Mulberry Burl Slabs



## lumberjackchef (Apr 12, 2010)

Saturday I got to fool around a bit with a very large mulberry log that was given to me last week. It was about 48-50" diameter and approx 10 feet long.
we had to cut it in two to get it loaded in the trailer. The kicker was that this thing has huge burls all the way around, up and down! (not to mention a few nails and some wire) Running a little short on time, A friend came by with his little JD 4X4 and we hacked a couple of the burl chunks off, loaded them on the trailer, headed to his house, and thew them up on the Mizer here's a video link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BMK_kmUskA​
Couldn't get it to embed.Whats up with that anyway. It never works for me.

Sorry about the quality, it was on my little blackberry phone and my 10 year old did some of the filming. I'll take some better pics and post them cause this stuff has some bad-to-the-bone burl figure in it!:jawdrop: Can't wait to make some furniture out of some of it.:rockn:


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 12, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> I'll take some better pics and post them cause this stuff has some bad-to-the-bone burl figure in it!


Wipe some mineral spirits on the wood right before you take a pic of it, that will make the grain pop, but only while it stays wet.


----------



## BobL (Apr 12, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> Couldn't get it to embed.Whats up with that anyway. It never works for me.



HTML code is turned off on this forum. The only forum it it turned on for is the CS forum. I requested it be turned and the milling moderator has forwarded this requested on but so far no response.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 12, 2010)

That's beautiful burl - nice find. Glad it didn't end up as firewood!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 12, 2010)

buzz sawyer said:


> That's beautiful burl - nice find. Glad it didn't end up as firewood!




:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## sixteenacrewood (Apr 13, 2010)

Mulberry is my favorite! and cherry....


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 9, 2010)

*New Pic!*

Here's a new pic I took the other day when I went out to check on how the slabs were doing. 





Looking Awesome Eh? Once they hit 25% we're gonna throw them in the kiln. So far almost no degrade. We have them under some shade dry right now sticker stacked. Anybody had any experience drying mulberry burl slabs? About half is 4/4 and the other 8/4.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 9, 2010)

That's some gorgeous stuff I suspect there's all kind of stresses in it - dry it carefully!


----------



## houtworm (May 9, 2010)

nice wood


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 9, 2010)

buzz sawyer said:


> That's some gorgeous stuff I suspect there's all kind of stresses in it - dry it carefully!



My friend is in charge of the drying. He has a dehumidification kiln and dries on average 70,000 bdft of lumber a year. So he is a seasoned vet at schedules and such, but I was just wondering what kind of results others have gotten drying burl slabs.


----------



## mikeb1079 (May 9, 2010)

fantastic stuff. good luck w/the drying.


----------

